

Ask HN: If you were going to walk across the US, what apps would you use? - nmaio

Just a curious question. What apps would you use to socialize with others along your trip?<p>A blog? Twitter? Facebook page? Quora? Instagram? None of these? Just some? Others?<p>: )
======
Skywing
I enjoyed following this person's trip: <http://imjustwalkin.com/>

He setup a blog prior to leaving and made many posts every day. I think they
also setup some web script that let him ping his location to his website
whenever he wanted. It was very easy to track him.

Why would you need Quora? Instagram could be neat.

Depends what your reasons for walking across the country are. If it is to
escape the pressures of every day business life, then I'm not sure you'd want
all that much technology.

------
Mz
Email. A posterous account to plan/log the journey (at least for now -- not
sure if I will move it later). Hacker News of course. In other words: My
expectation is that I will use a lot of the same stuff I use currently. But
then I hadn't given a lot of thought to apps/socializing online. I am more
focused on other questions, like how to support myself financially and how to
address logistics (especially given special dietary and medical needs).

It's a shame there aren't more replies to this. I'm sort of weirded out to see
the question, given my recent decision to do just that. :-/

